# Solved: DVD Player for Windows 8?



## xavier57 (Oct 23, 2002)

Hello!,
Is there any DVD and/or Blu-Ray player for Windows 8? Can anyone recommend me one?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Is there any DVD and/or Blu-Ray player for Windows 8?


Windows Media Center. Free download with Windows 8 Pro, but Windows 8 folks would have to upgrade to Windows 8 Pro.

There is a cost to buy the rights to play DVDs. Microsoft has decided that instead of spreading that cost among all Windows 8 buyers the cost will be applied only to Windows 8 Pro.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

VLC works with Win 8 RP


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

MediaPlayer Classic should work.


----------



## Courtneyc (Dec 7, 2003)

FYI, most people who purchase Windows 8 will get the "Pro" version. That's what you get for $40. It's also the default version that will come on most PCs.


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

The whole naming thing is quite silly thou... slightly improved... but different. Most computers will have the HOME version... the only thing lacking is the Media Center, but again - most people don't need it... its an optional costs vs. free for Pro. When I install Win7, I remove Media Center.

Home (okay, its just "Windows 8")
Pro (Also for Slates)
Enterprise
RT (Only for tablets) - Where they get RT from... who knows?
WP (Only for phones)

Of course... RT WP are not actually a Windows OS, (NT Core, yes) - but they don't actually run "Windows OS programs", they run Metro Apps.


----------



## lili5689 (Jun 10, 2011)

Maybe this will help you out:"How to play DVDs in Windows 8 for FREE"

http://winhowto.blogspot.com/2012/05/how-to-play-dvds-in-windows-8-for-free.html


----------



## xavier57 (Oct 23, 2002)

Thanks a lot! Just what I needed.....and at the lowest price in the Universe! (not a single penny)


----------



## xavier57 (Oct 23, 2002)

lili5689 said:


> Maybe this will help you out:"How to play DVDs in Windows 8 for FREE"
> 
> http://winhowto.blogspot.com/2012/05/how-to-play-dvds-in-windows-8-for-free.html


Thanks! Just what I needed!!!!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm glad you now have something that works for you, but I can't help but mention that it appears to be the same VLC about which *dustyjay* posted two weeks ago.


----------



## xavier57 (Oct 23, 2002)

TerryNet: You are right, I see it now but dustjay only mentioned VLC and I had no idea about what he was talking about. Lilli5689 directed me via a link that showed me that VLC is the software program that I needed. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

I think Mediaplayer Classic should work as well.


----------

